# Adopting my first,what is she?



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

So im adopting this bird named jasper,the ad for her has photo.im not sure what kind of pigeon she is.i think i can provide a better home then she has now.iv been reading this forum for months now and i feel ready to care for a pidgy.Any first timers advice?the owner now has her on just dove food no grit,so i need to get grit? how much does it cost for you guys? Anything else i need before she come home? i have a large 2ft by 3 ft cage for her.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pet/1506976429.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she will do well with the kaytee high cal grit, not sure what she is, but her pattern is called a "saddle". she looks a bit like a figurita that is saddle marked, but don't think that is a pattern for them...so she may just be mixed breed if the last owner did not tell you what she was. if she is a hen you may need fake eggs which are a must with a laying hen.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> if she is a hen you may need fake eggs which are a must with a laying hen.


Just curious, how do fake eggs help a hen that does not have access to a cock?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TwinkieSlug said:


> Just curious, how do fake eggs help a hen that does not have access to a cock?


well if she thinks her human is her mate she will lay eggs for them, and it is a good idea to use the fake just so nothing gets broken as it is a mess and sometimes eggs can go bad and smell and if they crack....yuck....lol.. so it is just easier to use the non breakable fake ones. my dove hens do not have a male in with them so sometimes I will leave their real eggs for a few days untill I get around to exchanging them...have had some get broken and it is a mess on the feathers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Kailey lane! Thank you so much for adopting this pigeon. I, also, am not sure what breed s/he is. Please post us more pictures, and someone will know. It's possible the bird is a mixed breed, but that doesn't really matter when you are taking in a pigeon as a pet .. they all are loved regardless!

Terry


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

SHES HOME! so i got jasper yesterday shes an angel.i got a few new pics.she has grey tear drop markings under her eyes and ruffled /curly feather on her chest just in front.i dont care what she is! i will always love her just the same.heres my baby


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

btw, any name ideas??? i dont dig the name jasper for a girl.If she was being used as a breeder at the state fair less then 3 months ago,does this mean they had her vet checked?she is banded also.Does it mean she was vaccninated if she was used for breeding?


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

one more of my girl,will get better qiulity photos when i get my new camera,also the cage set up is not done yet,i just have the basics for her to be comfy till i get my check.any ideas for perches would be great! i thinks she much better off then she was living with cardboard perches.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kailey,
CONGRATS on yr first pij. . She's adorable, luv the snappy grey saddle. Unless you know for sure the dates[of vaccination], I'ld get her cheaked if possible.can't say the type but might be mixed with some fantail ;from the ruffled chest feathers. Good looking bird,hope ya have good times with her. Peace


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

If she was used as a breeder and at the state fair, I'd think she was purebred. Hope someone can identify the breed but she IS a lovely lady and good job on giving her a loving home. Gotta warn you-they're addictive! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't know the breed, but she's a very pretty little girl 
I'm sure you'll be very happy with her and YES they are addicting!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kailey lane said:


> btw, any name ideas??? i dont dig the name jasper for a girl.If she was being used as a breeder at the state fair less then 3 months ago,does this mean they had her vet checked?she is banded also.Does it mean she was vaccninated if she was used for breeding?


did you ask the seller any questions? she still looks like a figurita to me, never seen one saddle marked though...Wish George would have a peek..


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Im in love with her already!and yes im already addicted,these bird will be in my life forever i know that! iv been on this forum for months and wanted a pij so bad It just feels right having her here.Do they like any fruits? and what happens when a pij doesn't have grit? becuse the previous owner had her for 3 months with no grit.....will she be ok? will she be ok without grit untilli get paid fri? wasnt planning on getting her till i had all of the supplies but the owner left town and had me take her early, sorry i ask so many questions ...lol this is really the best place to get pet pij info


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I think she is a German Owl. If not maybe an Italian Owl. Pigeons don't eat fruit. She'll be alright if she has been without grit but get her some asap.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

if her tag says 16477 IPB R 2007,does that mean she was born in 2007?


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Becege you were right! she is a old German owl,the last owner just figured it out for me little birdy just had her first bath.....what a joy to watch


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Kailey lane!

My gang and I are flyin' in to say WELCOME!

As for a new name, *Jessica* was the first name that came to mind.

I name just about anything and everything! However, if Jessica does not sound "quite right," you might just wait and "ask" your new adorable hen what she would like to be called. Sometimes, a "name" will just "come to you" when least expected.

I feed my guys *Kaytee Supreme *Fortified Daily Blend for Colombes - Doves - Palomas. Comes in a 5 lb bag from Petco. I also buy Oyster Grit either at the pet store or the bird store down the street. 

We loooove answering questions, so ask away! There is someone for just about any and every question! 

Look forward to seeing more pictures and hearing tales of adventure!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice pictures - beautiful bird - I have had doves for 8 yrs and will never be without one - they are truly peaceful animals!


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

Th 2007 indicates that she was banded in that year. The IBP indicates Independent Pigeon Breeder. This means that the owner was not a NPA {National Pigeon Association} member. The initials usually indicate an asssociaton or a pigeon club.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

yes it means she was born in 2007


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

looks like a roller mix to me


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Kailey lane said:


> Becege you were right! she is a old German owl,the last owner just figured it out for me little birdy just had her first bath.....what a joy to watch


um thats not a german owl maybe an italian one thou http://www.zyworld.com/kevin~keeler/variety/Owl.htm


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah your right that looks like her.vary pretty either way.i was just listening to the last owner i guess on that one.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Totally not a old german owl.. More look's like a figurita or itial owl.

Figurita's are rare to come in saddles, i know a guy my was is looking to make his own saddles.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I don't really know anything about fancy pigeons but boy is she gorgeous! I am so happy that you adopted her! You are doing such a great job; she is a lucky little lady! 

As far as names go she kind of looks like a Felicity... or a Penny to me 

Where do you live? I have A LOT of pigeon grit that I ordered from Foy's pigeon supply store a couple months ago. I had to order at least 10 lbs. of grit and I only have one pigeon  haha. So I do have extra. Let me know if your interested I could pack up some for you and ship it out.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Stanelypidge09 thats vary awsome of you! how much would shipping be on that? I live in royal oak MI.i got some grit yesterday but was only able to get about 1 pound....i think will last me for a bit but more back up never hurts to have i found kaytee grit at my pet store for 28cents a pound so i didnt have to wait to get it
I agree that she looks alot like a Figurita from the pics i found,she has the same little curly feather on the chest.but i don't know much lol. so i finally set her cage up alittle better.
she is so in love with the mirror! she pecks at it and talks to it
I have her on the same food as you mr squeaks,she seems to like it so far.
Thank you all for the input she is so playful with all her toys,here she is in her new set up


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh btw this cage set up is just while im kinda broke ...lol itll keep getting better.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

She looks very content in her new cage 
I'm sure a name will come to you when you get to know her a little more.
Just a word of caution - I wouldn't keep those *long strings* (with the toys) in the cage. She could get tangled in them 
Another idea for a perch is - I use those small "desk organizer milk crates" and lay them on there side in the cage. It gives them something to sit on and have a little cubby to sit inside. Mine love them. You have to wire (or tie) it to the cage bars or it will tip over and I keep a stack of old washcloths for the top.
These are babies I had to hand raise -


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks so much yeah as for the string i only leave them in there while im watching,i take them out of reach when im unable to watch her,ill try to find something else to use


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Alrighty, well let me know if you would like some more grit. Shipping shouldn't be too bad if we just send a lb. or so but it sounds like you have plenty. She is in great care 

BTW, her cage looks great, she looks so happy! I love all the pics.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kailey lane said:


> if her tag says 16477 IPB R 2007,does that mean she was born in 2007?





Kailey lane said:


> So im adopting this bird named jasper,the ad for her has photo.im not sure what kind of pigeon she is.i think i can provide a better home then she has now.iv been reading this forum for months now and i feel ready to care for a pidgy.Any first timers advice?the owner now has her on just dove food no grit,so i need to get grit? how much does it cost for you guys? Anything else i need before she come home? i have a large 2ft by 3 ft cage for her.
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pet/1506976429.html


awwwwwwww, u said u dont care what she is all u know is that u love her......that was an awwwwww moment
great adoption


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Names? How about Christy or Nicky - you got her at Christmas


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

these are names that i have found i like so far.it doesnt have to be one of theses but im just starting a list
Neela
Kamille
Fae
Evaline
Eve
noel
Mia


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

well i think i have decided on Bunny......i think it fits her personality vary well,plus I like calling her Bun Bun lol


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Very Cute!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cute name for a sweet bird!


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

more work on the cage setup,i put waterproof easy clean surface on her perches,it has a nice gripping texture to it.i also got one of those little milk crates,she loves it,over all she loves the new setup.she spends alot of time on each level and i take some out during the day for her to stretch if she needs.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kailey lane said:


> more work on the cage setup,i put waterproof easy clean surface on her perches,it has a nice gripping texture to it.i also got one of those little milk crates,she loves it,over all she loves the new setup.she spends alot of time on each level and i take some out during the day for her to stretch if she needs.


Looks good!
Another suggestion - instead of the board "ramp", for a couple dollars you can get a (parakeet/cockatiel) ladder at the pet store. Put it at the end of the cage giving here more room. I've even made ladders for handicap birds out of tree branches.


----------



## flockontheblock (Dec 13, 2009)

She is really beautiful. Good Luck and love with her. I think she looks like a seagull, lol, I've never seen one marked like that!


----------

